# Torch Id?



## Allan (Apr 24, 2016)

Good day. I picked up this torch at a garage sale. There is no name on it but I am guessing it is an old Prest-o-lite. 
Does anyone know what it is? Are parts still available? If it is useable I'd like  to put a different tip on it. This one must have been used for roofing or paint stripping I'd guess? 

Is this torch useable with propane? Most of the old ones seem to be set up for acetylene. With the rip off pricing of O/A gases it would be nice to use propane for silver soldering. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 24, 2016)

Probably need to take it to the LWS and find the oldest geezer on the counter and talk with him about it. Unless I am mistaken, Presto-Lite is Acetylene anyway, and used to be very common for plumbers rather than propane, simply because it burns hotter with air than propane, so it's a simple decision. I have used a Presto-Lite torch for sweating copper, and I love it. Have one I borrow once in a while if I have much plumbing to do, now especially with the low/no lead solders. Need just a little more heat than a regular propane/air torch, but don't have a small O/A rig yet. My brother has one, but seems always to be out of either oxygen or fuel lol. Around the shop, I just have long enough hose to reach anything inside and bottles near the overhead I can read about out to the road in front of the shop.

I think you'll like it once you get it fixed up. I'm sure it needs gong through on the seals, valves, etc. Plus as you noted, a different tip, although that could be useful for larger soldering jobs (big copper pipes, or old fashioned copper gutters.


----------



## Allan (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks, Tony.
I also like O/A but, in Canada at least,  the prices are astronomical. Especially for my little MC tanks. I've been checking out the Orca torches since they use propane, have different size tips available and use common everyday propane and air. No contracts or demurrage or any of that nonsense. 

I am going to check in Minnesota for O/A pricing there. I only live 35 minutes away so it may be cheaper. Most things are. I needed a NPT tap which my local supplier wanted $35. Since I was going to be in New York anyway I bought one from Victor Machinery for $7.50 US which is about $10 CDN. Well worth the effort. 

I just wonder if parts are still available for these old dogies.
Blessings.

Al


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm no expert but every Prest-O-Lite brand torch that I have seen in person has had a flattened handle rather than a completely round one.  My Dad had acquired about half a dozen older ones (he hardly ever bought anything new), none had a round handle.  They all probably were 1950s or earlier vintage.   If it is a Prest-O-Lite I would guess it's rather old, like 1930s  or earlier.


----------



## Allan (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks, Rich.
Yeah, its an old one. That is what makes me think it is a Prest o lite. There weren't many manufacturers back then. Unfortunately the company has been sold so knowledge about them seems to go out the door when that happens.  But, hey, maybe this is now a valuable collectors item and I can retire early on the proceeds.
Al


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 25, 2016)

The presto lite torches i have seen taper towards the hose. So do the Uni Welds
Exact brand of torches (Germany) are also similar but have bumps on the grip.
The older Exacts were less contoured if i remember correctly.
Maybe an older Goss?


----------



## Chipper5783 (Apr 25, 2016)

You want to silver solder?  I have had good success with oxygen & propane for silver solder.  It does not have as much authority as oxy acetylene.


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 26, 2016)

Allan said:


> Is this torch useable with propane? Most of the old ones seem to be set up for acetylene. With the rip off pricing of O/A gases it would be nice to use propane for silver soldering. Thanks in advance for your input.



That torch will be usable with propane provided your LPG tank is regulated.
Your picture does not show the air mixture passages near the tip.
Silver soldering requires more heat than that torch could create.(imho)
Some folks use MAPP gas but that is the most $. Good for occasional small jobs.
I pay demerge/tank rental on Oxygen only and use my acetylene regulator on my BBQ tank.
For the mig there is a second charge for the CO2 tank but that is off topic...
The price of oxygen has increased lately but i thought that was because Air Liquide is gaining a bigger foothold.
On the other hand LPG has dropped in price.


----------

